

Don't Believe in Evolution? Try Thinking Harder - sksk
http://www.npr.org/sections/13.7/2015/06/29/418289762/don-t-believe-in-evolution-try-thinking-harder

======
redeemedfadi
As a programmer, I have a very hard time believing the Theory of Evolution
provides an adequate explanation for the state of life on this planet. We are
ridiculously complex and very well tuned creatures. I can't believe something
like this would ever produce something meaningful:

    
    
      begin
        code += random(character)
        code.execute
      rescue
        code.pop
        retry
      end
    

How much more the amazingly complex life on this planet...

